# blood sugar 1 hour after eating



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there. I have been told to test an hour after eating because im pregnant and my bllod has to be under 6.5.... Well this is not the case. Sometimes its 8.4 etc. They were saying that this is not good enough.. I take my insulin before eating and everything! Yet when i test 2 hours post meal its sitting at maybe 4.9. Surely an hour of my blood sugar being at 8.4 but coming down wont make a huge difference? I was told my hba1c is 40 and it was done on weds. Im on humalog. Is there insulin that kicks in a bit quicker. I wouldnt dare take insulin any more in advance of 30 mins for risk of hypo which would make me unable to even eat my meal lol. Im getting annoyed i never used to test after meals. Im going to ask for a decent reseach paper that tells me why its important after 1 hour as apposed to 2. For all they know a non diab might have a higher bg after eating  and they eould never know. Grrr. Doing all i can here


----------



## megga (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, your blood will go up faster depending on what you eat, slower absorbing foods like whole grain bread will work beter with your insulin. Check online for low gi foods.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 26, 2013)

Im eating all of the gi foods that it says in the book they gave me. Maybe im just strange. I dont even eat that many carbs per meal. I just cant understand. I reckon they should give u an antenatal doc/nurse who has had a diabetic pregnancy or just a diabetic would do haha. They tried to convince me to switch to a glucomen meter too just cos it does ketone readings... Erm no thanks ill stick with my contour usb which is more handy gor doin the bloody 3am readings they want which has a light up port to see where ur putting the strip and lights up wen it turns on... Dont try to fob me off with ur old impractical technology thanks!! Lol. Im in a good mood today..... Can u tell lol


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2013)

At different times of the day I can easily wait longer than 30 minutes. Have you tested after the 30 minutes to see if these has been any movement. I certainly would not expect BG to reduce *at all* before about 40 minutes - though I know this wouldn't be the case for everyone. Sometimes I leave my lunch an hour and I'm still pretty much level from the test before the bolus. 

Might be worth spending a few test strips to see what happens for you at different times of day?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Lou, your target of 6.5 at +1hr seems very low to me.  Applicable to our part of the world and NOT my advice:

Between 4 & 6 mmol/l pre-prandially
? Less than 8 mmol/l one hour post-prandially
? Less than 7 mmol/l, two hours post-prandially
? >6 mmol/l before bed

This is from : http://www.bordersdiabetesnetwork.s...ts/pdf_file/0012/11730/Diabetes_Pregnancy.pdf
This is from Borders NHS.

If you think you should be testing for ketones can't you take the Glucomen meter for that purpose only and stick to your other meter for normal use (I run 2 meters, with 2 repeat prescriptions).

You would normally only test at 1hr for food you are not used to.  If you eat, say  a pork pie, for lunch then test before and at 1 hr.  Next time you eat a pork pie - why test?


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 26, 2013)

I know a number of T1 pregnant ladies and their trick, apart from injecting 30 mins early has been to inject enough insulin to iron out the 1 hour spike but to have a small snack at the 2 hour mark in order to fend off the inevitable hypo.

Though actually those who have given birth have hit numbers over 8 at times (it's inevitable) and there are lots of healthy bouncing babes that prove no harm has been done - and not one of em has been over-large at birth.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 26, 2013)

Lou, which GI book did they give you?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2013)

I cant find the book rachel lol ill look for it the now. Oh my they gave me a carbs and cals book too.... I was amused by this as it gives u pictures of wat ur food looks like on a plate haha you should see this. Hillarious!! Im not sure why its to be so low after meals at my 1st appt they said that the guidelines had recently changed and it was to be tighter than ever! They werent kidding! Im not concerned with ketones either my bm never runs that high for long but i have a few strips just in case. I can get more i suppose i mean i am entitled. I may try the idea of taking more then having a banana or something 2 hours after... Ace idea!! May split lantus into 2 doses again too..... I hope my children can see one day how much i love them with all the effort going into having them heehee xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi rachel its called the low gi handbook. Was on kitchen worktop lol the dietician gave me both the books told me to hide them tho so im guessing i was her pal that day!! Lol. They gave me a wee goody bag in like a small pink tote lunch bag with bio oil and everything in it... Was impressed... Got nowt the last time haha. Even offered me a pump!! I declined haha xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Lou,

I was advised a couple of weeks ago that the new guidelines for bg's during pregnancy were 6mmol when you wake up  which I was more than shocked by! and 8mmols an hour after eating. I am trying my best to stick to these guidelines but it is very very hard. To be below 6.5 an hr after eating is unrealistic I think but that's just my opinion. I'd like to know why they've said 6.5mmols an hr after eating to you and 8mmols to me xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Dunno hun.. They wrote it all down so i just assumed it was gospel. If u been told that then im not goin to worry myself too much. Although there was a lot of ooohh hmmms afyer i showed her my diary! Maybe its to do with ur nhs board too? I have prof ian campbell in fife who oversees everything (i think i may have met him once or twice)lol and if u google him i think he does a lot of diabetes research n stuff. Dunno maybe there really fussy up here? I would of thought i could see more evidence ie sign or nice guidelines but nothing... Just what they told me!! Xxx


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 27, 2013)

The NICE guidelines for pregnancy (which is what all NHS trusts should be working to) say "If it is safely achievable, women with diabetes should aim to keep fasting blood glucose between 3.5 and 5.9 mmol/litre and 1-hour postprandial blood glucose below 7.8 mmol/litre during pregnancy." www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdfShare 

I'm 25 weeks pregnant and while I hit the target the majority of the time, I think it's unreasonable to expect to be able to stay below 7.8 all the time. Like others have said, I've found injecting early before a meal, and the snacking a few hours after a meal make a real difference.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Well thats what i will be trying then  im not sure the exact in old money but im pretty sure 40 is a good hba1c. If need be ill only write in the good post meal results lol tbh ive had more ideas suggestions and advice on this forum than my clinic. I mite struggle with the 2 hr snack to begin with as im not a big eater but ill try smaller meals thru the day to fit it all in. Ta everyone


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 27, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Well thats what i will be trying then  im not sure the exact in old money but im pretty sure 40 is a good hba1c.



40 is 5.8 in old money, so well within the pre-conception HbA1c target of less than 6.1 (43). There's a converter here if you ever want to convert the results, although I always ask my team for them in both because its easier www.diabetes.org.uk/Converter)


----------

